# Marathon in Grafschaft



## VelosophenJupp (17. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

obwohl der Marathon in Grafschaft in etwas mehr als einem Monat ausgetragen wird, habe ich noch kein Fred dazu gelesen.

Da ich dort auf der Langstrecke starten will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand ein paar Infos zur Strecke parat hat?

Bin für jede Info dankbar.

Gracias


----------



## hefra (17. Juli 2008)

Schnell, viel Waldautobahn, lange Anstiege und Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (18. Juli 2008)

gibt es für Grafschaft keinen Link ?

Danke Bonne - aber da sind wir schon am Nürburgring !!


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> gibt es für Grafschaft keinen Link ?



Www.mtb-grafschaft.de Gruß Bonne


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Juli 2008)

mmmmhhh..klingt interessant.....
kann man sich da noch online anmelden oder ist die frist vorbei?


----------



## VelosophenJupp (20. Juli 2008)

Der Link war mir natürlich schon bekannt.

Aber ich wollte mal hören, ob jemand noch weitere Infos hat.
In Sundern bspw. war es besser, seinen Wagen im Ziel zu parken und mit dem Rad zum Start zu fahren.
Dann wären noch Infos bzgl. der Strecke interessant: Eher technisch, eher leicht, Reifenwahl, HT oder Fully, Reinigung der Bikes, duschen, Schlafmöäglichkeiten....all diese Sachen, die man nicht aus dem Höhenprofil ablesen kann.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, der schon mal in grafschaft unterwegs war !?


----------



## M::::: (20. Juli 2008)

Da s in Grafschaft nen Rundkurs ist ist die Parkfrage egal 

Technische Passagen sind quasi gar nicht vorhanden.Ich bin letztes Jahr komplett hart gefahren mit nem XCR Dry. 


Gruß M


----------



## Wayne70 (15. August 2008)

_Startzeiten 
am 23.08.08
09:30 Uhr Mittel- und Langstrecke
09:45 Uhr Kurzstrecke _

Aha, war dies das letzte Mal auch so? Habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Aber das wäre ja gut. Dann wird der erste Stau reduziert.
Wayne


----------



## SBIKERC (16. August 2008)

bin mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei  die Strecke liegt mir gut, zuletzt bin ich sie in der Jugendklasse gefharen, da wurde ich 4-ter

mal schauen wie ich mich in der Herrenklasse schlage


----------



## Wave (16. August 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> _Startzeiten
> am 23.08.08
> 09:30 Uhr Mittel- und Langstrecke
> 09:45 Uhr Kurzstrecke _
> ...



ja, geil! 

wo kann ich mich noch ummelden?


----------



## DK Henning (18. August 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> ja, geil!
> 
> wo kann ich mich noch ummelden?



blut für langstecke geleckt oder kein bock auf die langstreckler aufzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

Wave will bestimmt die kurze fahren ...


----------



## Wave (19. August 2008)

DK Henning schrieb:


> blut für langstecke geleckt oder kein bock auf die langstreckler aufzufahren?



wollte eig. die kurze runde fahren! aber nach der trans-schwarzwald kommt mir dass irgendwie so wenig vor 

und auf im stau stehen habe ich auch keine lust.
eine kurze mail und die ummeldung war erledigt. danke grafschaft!


----------



## Rumas (21. August 2008)

mal ne Frage an die Locals...
in was für einen Zustand ist den die Strecke, hat es in den letzten Tagen dort viel geregnet?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. August 2008)

und wie ist die Wettervorhersage !?


----------



## Wave (21. August 2008)

wg. reifen?


----------



## M::::: (21. August 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> und wie ist die Wettervorhersage !?



Geht so : 
14 ° und Schauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. August 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> wg. reifen?



ja, wegen Reifen und Klamotten.....in Saalhausen hatt ich auf's falsche "Pferd" gesetzt....das soll mir nicht nochmal passieren !!


----------



## hefra (22. August 2008)

ist nen Marathon... also schnelle Reifen und fertig 
RR eventuell am VR NN


----------



## Wayne70 (22. August 2008)

Morgen starten doch bei Olympia die Mädels im MTB (wenn das Wetter stimmt. 04:00 Uhr.

Wird dies eigentlich übertragen? ARD / Eurosport? Und wenn, wäre es nicht interessant dies mit einer Runde Frühaufsteher in Grafschaft vor dem Marathon zu sehen, sozusagen Public Viewing. Frage geht eher an Insider  Grafschaft (ggf. Bonne). Ggf. DVBT in der Schützenhalle 
Wayne


----------



## Rumas (22. August 2008)

na prima,
so wie das hier seit Stunden schüttet dürfte das morgen mal wieder ne 1a Schlammschlacht werden


----------



## Wave (22. August 2008)

hier im sauerland regnet es auch seid mittag wie verrückt!
ich bleib morgen im bett.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (22. August 2008)

mir fehlt auch irgendwie die echte Motivation ;-(


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2008)

bin morgen dabei...Wetter ist mir ehrlich gesagt shit egal muss mich sogar noch nachmelden
ich fahre wiedermal meine standard Reifen Kompi Jimmy / NN
sonst denke ich an unten kurz, oben lang

bis moin


----------



## Deleted 83484 (22. August 2008)

wie sind denn die Wege !?!?!?
Normale Wald-Wanderwege !?!?
Oder auch viel Schotter ( wie in Saalhausen !?)


----------



## SiX! (22. August 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> wie sind denn die Wege !?!?!?
> Normale Wald-Wanderwege !?!?
> Oder auch viel Schotter ( wie in Saalhausen !?)



Von allem etwas. Von Wald-Wanderwegen, über kleinere Trails bis hin zu Schotter(grob bis fein) und Sand Passagen. Mit einigen ordentlichen Steigungen.


----------



## Toni172 (22. August 2008)

ich denke mal so schlimm wie im letzten Jahr (oder dieses JAhr beim Rheingaumarathon) wird es schon nicht werden. Da hat es ja die ganzen Tage vorher geregnet. Es ist doch ein recht hoher Schotteranteil somit auch bei Regen gut fahrbar. Haupsache es regnet nicht in der Startaufstellung, da kommt dann überhaupt keine Motivation auf. Wenn`s mittendrinn anfängt ist es mir dann egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (22. August 2008)

ich hasse Regen


----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. August 2008)

Ich geh morgen auch auf die Mitteldistanz. Bin auch mal gespannt was das Wetter bringt, es ist ja nur am Schütten. Wenigstens Morgen von 8 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr trocken von oben. Alles andere wäre Sonderbonbin. Obwohl ich Regen an sich auch hasse. Naja, hoffen wir das Beste. Ich gehe nun langsam Richtung Bett. Gute Nacht und viel Erfolg euch Allen !


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2008)

...wieder zuhause.....
war eine sehr schöne, stimmige Veranstaltung !!!
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen ( besonders der leckere Kuchen an den Verpflegungsstationen !!)

Und der Wettergott hatte auch einen guten Tag....es hat zwar einmal kurz und dafür stark geregnet, aber ansonsten war's perfekt !!

Denke, daß ich nächstes JAhr wieder dabei bin !!!


----------



## Toni172 (23. August 2008)

Bin auch zurück.

Ich bin die 59km gefahren und auch mir hat es wie jedes Jahr wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Das mit dem Krombacher Alkfrei im Ziel war auch super. Nur die Zeiten in den Zwischenstandsergebnisslisten waren verkehrt. Ich bin mit 3:14h ins Ziel und in der Liste stand 3:26 . Und so ging es nicht nur mir. Mehrere Leute hatten auch in der Liste eine etwa 12min. langsamere Zeit als was sie persönlich gestoppt hatten. Und das ist in etwa die Zeit um die sich der Start verzögert hat. 
Da wird doch nicht pünktlich um 9:30 Uhr die Uhr losgelaufen sein???????
Wie war es bei Euch?
Wenn alle die 12 min mehr haben ist es ja eh egal. Wenn aber in der Mitte die Uhr vekehrt läuft dann wäre das Fatal.

Grüße Torsten
der nächstes Jahr gerne wieder kommt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBIKERC (23. August 2008)

bin ebenfalls wieder zu Hause...

mit der Zeit hatte ich keine Probleme. Bin die kleine Runde gefahren und die ist pünktlich um 9:45H gestart. Die Strecke hat mir gut gefallen obwohl ich doch sehr überraust war da ich vor 4 Jahren eine andere Runde in Grafschaft gefahren bin wobei mir die aus diesem Jahr besser gefiel.

Zum Zeitpunkt der Siegerehrung der kleinen Runde gabs auch schon die endgültigen Ergebnisse für die Distanz (vllt auch für die mittler aber die hat mich nicht interessiert ). Danach wurde ich 12 von 23 in der Herrenklasse mit einer Zeit von 2:19H.
Das war langsamer als wie ich gerne gefahren wäre aber am letzten langen Anstieg wurde mir schwarz vor den Augen  so das ich einige vorbeiziehen lassen musste.
Freue mich auch schon auf die Fotos von Sportograf, die Jungs haben echt wiedereinmal gute Stellen ausgesucht


----------



## Rumas (23. August 2008)

Bin auch wieder von der 47km Runde da.
mmh, bei mir passte die selbst gestoppte Zeit fast auf die Sekunde mit der in der Ergebnissliste.
Mal sehen was in der entgültigen Ergebnissliste steht...wenn sie online ist.


----------



## tranquillity (23. August 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Bin auch zurück.
> 
> Ich bin die 59km gefahren und auch mir hat es wie jedes Jahr wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
> Das mit dem Krombacher Alkfrei im Ziel war auch super. Nur die Zeiten in den Zwischenstandsergebnisslisten waren verkehrt. Ich bin mit 3:14h ins Ziel und in der Liste stand 3:26 . Und so ging es nicht nur mir. Mehrere Leute hatten auch in der Liste eine etwa 12min. langsamere Zeit als was sie persönlich gestoppt hatten. Und das ist in etwa die Zeit um die sich der Start verzögert hat.
> ...



Ist später korrigiert worden. Die 10min zu viel kamen wahrscheinlich vom nach hinten verschobenen Start (Uhr lief wohl ab 9.30).


----------



## VelosophenJupp (24. August 2008)

Servus,

bin selber gestern die große Runde gefahren. 
Die Streckenverhältnisse waren besser als erwartet (nach dem vielen Regen zuvor) und schlechter als erhofft.
Als der starke Schauer dann über uns einbrach, war es dann doch ziemlich feucht und schlammig. Bin Brillenträger und mußte mir oftmals das  Iso-Zeugs aus der Flasche ins Gesicht / auf die Brille spritzen, um überhaupt noch was zu sehen. Ich kann euch auch sagen: Das Zeug klebt 

Die Anstiege waren schon ziemlich ordentlich, insb. dieser letzte Anstieg, 10km vor dem Ziel. 
Jeder bewältigte Kilometer waren gefühlte 5km 

Die Orga lief hervorragend ab, wenn von den 10min Verspätung mal abgesehen wird.
Bei den großflächigen Hinweisschildern und Streckenmarkierungen mittels Flatterband war eine unbeabsichtigte Streckenverlängerung quasi nur mutwillig erreichbar 
Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, waren die Helfer der Feuerwehr sowie "Zivilisten", die einerseits für das gefahrlose überqueren der öffentlichen Straßen, sowie für Motivation und Erfrischung gesorgt haben


----------



## VelosophenJupp (24. August 2008)

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch:
In der Ausschreibung waren die Hm mit 3150 benannt. In der ergebnisliste steht da jetzt aber 3700hm.
Da ich an meinem Tacho aber keine entsprechende Funktion habe, weiß ich nicht wieviel das jetzt war.
Gab bzw. gibt es jemanden, der da Licht ins Dunkle bringen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (24. August 2008)

Die Frage stelle ich mir auch.

Bin die mittlere Runde gefahren und da geben sie in der Ergebnisliste 2016 HM an. Im Höhenprofil stand aber was von 1650 HM. 
Mein Tacho hat eine Höhenfunktion, die zeigte 1650 HM (bergauf) und 1950 HM (bergab). Beim einem Rundkurs dürfte das aber eigentlich nicht sein... 
Ich hatte auch vor dem Start gehört, dass die Strecke irgendwie geändert wurde ... (?)

War ein schönes Rennen!  Besonders die sehr ordentlich bestückten Verpflegungsstationen und die supernetten Freiwilligen haben mir gut gefallen.
Zum Glück hat es nach dem Start aufgehört zu regnen. Ich glaube, ich hätte mir sonst den Allerwertesten abgefroren! 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## SBIKERC (24. August 2008)

^^es gibt schon Ergebnisse Online
wenn ja bitte Link


----------



## M::::: (24. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Ergebnislisten/ErgebnislisteAltersklassen47er_2008.pdf


----------



## SBIKERC (24. August 2008)

^^danke, waren eigentlich auch einfach zu finden hab wohl nur zu früh geguckt


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. August 2008)

wer hat denn die Höhenmeter der mittleren Strecke gemessen !?!?


----------



## Rumas (24. August 2008)

VelosophenJupp schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch:
> In der Ausschreibung waren die Hm mit 3150 benannt. In der ergebnisliste steht da jetzt aber 3700hm.
> Da ich an meinem Tacho aber keine entsprechende Funktion habe, weiß ich nicht wieviel das jetzt war.
> Gab bzw. gibt es jemanden, der da Licht ins Dunkle bringen kann ?



die HM in der Ausschreibung sollten passen...
ich bin die 47km mit Ausgeschriebenen 1150 Hm gefahren und auf dem Tacho standen 1200 hm, wo die Werte in der Ergebnissliste herkommen.... keinen Ahnung, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man auf 109km 3700 Hm zusammenbekommt ohne 5x denn gleichen Berg zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. August 2008)

die Angaben in den Ergebnislisten scheinen von 2007 zu sein...zumindest die Temperaturen stimmen definitiv nicht !!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (24. August 2008)

Danke für den netten Hinweis mit den Höhenmetern und Temperaturangaben in den Ergebnislisten! Wird sofort korrigiert und alsbald online gestellt! Bilder sind bereits einsehbar und auch der Urkundendruck sollte bis Montagabend für Euch voll funktionsfähig sein!

Vielen Dank für Euer Kommen!
Wir hoffen, es hat Euch gut gefallen! 
Bis zum nächsten Jahr!!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. August 2008)

mir hat's sehr, sehr gut gefallen !!!!

Komme gerne wieder !!

( mit einigen Kilos weniger, hoffe ich )


----------



## Toni172 (25. August 2008)

dito


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> wer hat denn die Höhenmeter der mittleren Strecke gemessen !?!?



Mein HAC 4 sagt 1600 HM. Da der ja etwas träge ist, müssten es ca. 1700 gewesen sein.
Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (25. August 2008)

Listen mit neuen Höhenmeterangaben sind frisch online!


----------



## Mishima (26. August 2008)

Greeds,

Veranstaltung wieder mal T O P!!
Duschmöglichkeiten für Mensch und Maschine, Super Kuchentheke + Waffeln - Tolle Helfer in Gross und Klein und eine (fast Weihnachtstasche) mit allem drin für "danach"!!
Strümpfe, Riegel, Shirt und selbst alle Arten von Pflegemittel 

Vorzeigecharakter!!!

UND im Ziel (malz für mich wäre auch schön, aber nur für einen) 

Bis zum Nächsten mal


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. August 2008)

Stimmt, das war alles top.
Das Wichtigste an so einer MTB-Veranstaltung ist für mich aber eine, auch fahrtechnisch, interessante Strecke. Daran haperte es, wie so oft im Sauerland...
...Sonntag fahre ich nach St.Ingbert, da ist es besser!


----------



## SBIKERC (26. August 2008)

^^fast jeder Marathon in der Teilnehmerzahl hat fast keine Trails


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (26. August 2008)

§§ Zur Info an Thomas: Single-Trails auf dem Rothaarsteig sind nicht zu realisieren. Dies liegt nicht am Unvermögen der Veranstalter im Sauerland, sondern an den Richtlinien der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde, die in Nordrhein-Westfalen Strecken, wie sie in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg zum Teil möglich sind, nicht genehmigt §§  Aber wir dürfen uns freuen, Großveranstaltungen in der Form auszurichten, wie es uns derzeit ermöglicht wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. August 2008)

Die Strecke war so völlig OK. Trails wären bei der Wetterlage sowieso zu gefährlich gewesen !!!!

Also was in der Teilnehmer-Tasche alles drin war ist echt erwähnenswert!!!
Also in Grafschaft stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis voll !!!!!!!!

Bilder von Sportograf sind online, wenn auch mal wieder nicht so doll.
Ein Paar mehr Bilder vom "Umfeld" wären mal ganz schön !


----------



## Tomek (26. August 2008)

Ich persönlich finde schnelle Schotterabfahrten mit geschwindigkeiten bei locker über 50 km/h noch viel gefährlicher..........Danach siehste bestimmt gut aus wenn es dich zerlegt........!!!
Tomek


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. August 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher jeder Veranstalter macht was möglich ist. In NRW ist eben das Waldgesetz so und da können die Sauerländer nix dafür. Zum Glück ist der Wald der XC-Strecke der Grafschafter im Privatbesitz und da kommen die Fahrtechniker auf ihre Kosten.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## hefra (26. August 2008)

50km/h werden teilweise auf Trailabfahren gefahren, auf den Schotterabfahren knackt man teilweise auch die 70km/h!

Gefährlich finde ich die Asphaltstücke, gabs beim Marathon leider einige von. Moos drauf, nass, sau glatt! Da hab ich echt Respekt vor. Liegt vielleicht auch an meinem Unfall im Winter, aber vorher bin ich da auch schon immer langsamer gefahren.

Ich finde es eigentlich ganz ok, wenn die Marathons technisch leichter sind. Es ist immerhin ein Massenevent und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die ganzen Fahrer über eine Strecke wie die CC in Grafschaft oder Saalhausen müssen wirds erstens eng und zweitens bezweifel ich, dass die meisten der Hobbyfahrer daran Spaß hätten.

Übrigens die beste Stelle fand ich den Uphill nach der Brücke, oben gab es den Farbklecks auf die Nummer.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (27. August 2008)

Neben Sportograf haben wir noch eigene Bilder online gestellt.
Diese findet Ihr hier unter www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Rennbilder.html .


----------



## meee (27. August 2008)

Hi,

@MTB-GRAFSCHAFT:
woher kommen denn die Zeitverschiebungen in der Ergebnisliste? bei den Frauen ist die Siegerin jetzt auf einmal 18 Minuten langsamer als noch am Samstag... Außerdem ist da jemand reingerutscht auf die ersten drei Ränge, die vorher gar nicht in der Liste stand?!? Gleichzeitig muss aber jemand aus den ersten drei Plätzen rausgefallen sein, da sich die Platzierungen nicht geändert haben...

Gruß,
meee


----------



## Haihappen2811 (27. August 2008)

> 50km/h werden teilweise auf Trailabfahren gefahren, auf den Schotterabfahren knackt man teilweise auch die 70km/h!
> [...]
> Ich finde es eigentlich ganz ok, wenn die Marathons technisch leichter sind. Es ist immerhin ein Massenevent und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die ganzen Fahrer über eine Strecke wie die CC in Grafschaft oder Saalhausen müssen wirds erstens eng und zweitens bezweifel ich, dass die meisten der Hobbyfahrer daran Spaß hätten.


 Dito, dito, dito.
Mein Sigma zeigte nach dem Rennen MaxSpeed 80 km/h  Ob es stimmt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber bis jetzt hat er immer top funktioniert. Und das Marathons technisch einfacher sind, finde ich auch besser, eben genau wie du gesagt hast. Das gäbe sonst nur ein Unglück. Wenn ich an die CC-Downhills aus Saalhausen denke und mir da ein Starterfeld von um die 1000 Bikern vorstelle ... oha oha oha  
Wer's technisch mag, muss eben mehr CC fahren. Dafür kann man doch auswählen oder nicht ?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. August 2008)

@MTB-GRAFSCHAFT
..das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Trotzdem kann ich meine Meinung darüber zum Ausdruck bringen.
Ich freu mich ja, daß ihr macht, was möglich ist.

...Sonntag war ich in Holland auf einer CTF (natürlich für Hobbyfahrer).
48km ca. die Hälfte Singletrail....


----------



## tranquillity (31. August 2008)

Grafschaft ist Grafschaft, da wird eben schnell gefahren auf einer technisch einfachen Strecke. Aber solche Marathons haben ja auch ihren Reiz. Bei einigen Abfahrten kann man problemlos >70km/h schaffen, das gibt es auch nicht überall. 

Wer mal den streckentechnisch anspruchsvollsten Marathon fahren will, den ich kenne, der sollte mal nach Malmedy (Belgien) kurz hinter Aachen fahren, zum Raid des Hautes Fagnes (http://www.rdhf.be/), meist so Ende Juni. Solche Strecken würdest man in D nie genehmigt kriegen. 115km CC kann man dazu sagen. Dann freut man sich wieder richtig auf so ne Grafschaftstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. August 2008)

Muß ich mal vormerken - zumal ich in der Gegen jemand kenne, den ich besuchen könnte...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. September 2008)

Zurück aus ST. Ingbert - laut Ergebnislisten 423 Teilnehmer. (Für Grafschaft komme ich auf 407.)
Also auch ein "Massenevent". Es gab kein Unglück, es wurde nicht übermäßig eng und die Hobbyfahrer scheinen Spaß an den Trails gehabt zu haben, sonst würden sie nicht immer wieder kommen....

Grüße


----------

